# Poodles and Swimming



## sgeorge (Jul 31, 2011)

I've discovered with my research that poodles seem to generally like water. Which is lucky as I have a pool in my backyard and come summertime I will be more than happy to let them have a bit of a swim, under supervision of course.

I don't think I'm going to be able to keep my puppy's ears above water all of the time, so I was just wondering if there is way to prevent the ear infections etc?

Thanks


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello

Hope that your poodle does like the water. Make sure to keep it a low key, fun event. If they seem reticent at first...don't shove them into it. Make it a fun game.

It is summer here in Canada and I just had my four to the beach. Honestly...two love, love the water. One will go in because I am in. And the fourth...hates it. His facial expressions told me the whole time that he did not want to be in or near the water.

As for the ears...I wouldn't worry about them while in the water...just make sure you use a cotton towel or swab to dry them thoroughly afterward.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

truelovepoodles said:


> And the fourth...hates it. His facial expressions told me the whole time that he did not want to be in or near the water.


LOL! I've got two like that. And I'm so pleased. It saves a lot of... 



truelovepoodles said:


> make sure you use a cotton towel or swab to dry them thoroughly afterward.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

I had all the hair in fozzie's ears removed when he was under for neutering, so now the groomer just plucks the new stuff every six weeks. never had a problem and he's in the water pretty regularly.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I pluck some, but not all, of the hair in Vasco's ears. He does tend to get water in his ears when he swims, and if I forget to treat, will get goopy ears a couple of days later. I dump rubbing alcohol in his ears after a swim, and that seems to prevent any problems.


----------

